# Is Quote Too High?



## AYColumbia (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,
I'm glad I found this place as I know nothing about HVACs.  I hope it's all right to ask if a quote I was given is reasonable or too high.

My HVAC was installed when the house was built in 1992 so it's almost 20 years old.  I was thinking of replacing both the heat furnace and AC unit together.  We have local contracters who claim to have a very low price if the two are purchased together.

I don't know if it's normal for the quoted price to include everything, i.e., equipment, labor, taxes, etc. but this quote does include everything.


			
				Local Contractor said:
			
		

> Trane 2.5 ton XR15 A/C and XR95 furnace: $6675
> Whole home bypass humidifier: $400


The humidifier info they sent me is for the Healthy Climate HCWB3-12 or HCWB3-17.  The quoted price is way over on these.  My house is just over 1,600 sq. ft. and 12 model prices I saw ranged from around $127-$185 so $400 is steep.

I really appeciate any input.  Thanks very much for your time.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds about right but just get some more prices to make sure. Just make sure there comparing Apples with Apples.


----------



## AYColumbia (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  Does it sound about right for normal pricing or discounted pricing?  I only ask because they're claining a big discount if purchased together.  I will get a couple more quotes.


----------



## havasu (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless HVAC is more expensive in your specific area, that price seems about 30% too high. At least in So Cal, it would be. As Joe recommended, get at least three quotes, and make sure they have no idea what your previous quotes were.


----------



## AYColumbia (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, yes, I've got another contractor coming out on Wednesday and will schedule one more after that.  30% is a really big chunk.  I'm in the mid-west in the middle of Missouri.  I'd have a hard time being convinced that the prices here are higher than in Southern California (So Cal, right?).


----------

